# Safely Home!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Safely home! Our 2nd flight was 11 hours---third flight the plane was delayed & had to have a repair---it was also very hot so we took pups out & kept them out of the bag the whole time (short flight)---no issues w/the airline personel. We did experience lots of "traveling mercies" along the way in each country. We met so many wonderful people----not a bad experience among them. . . but it is always good to get home!

Lisi is still punk---thankfully I got an appt. last week to see her vet on Wed. AM. I did not give her any meds to fly on any trip---she had a lot in her system from the surgery in France. She was unbelieveably cooperative (that in itself scares me as it is so "not" Lisi). She doesn't want to go outside either. 

I did take her out of her bag on the 11 hr. trip (along w/Kitzi) & hid them on my chair under a blanket---they were wonderful---no issues. Then again when we hit Houston & our plane had some issues---just kept them on my lap & fanned them. 
She would not take kibble last night when we got home, eventhough she had to be hungry. Kitzi helped her by eating it. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Glad to read you are all safe and back!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

There's no place like home.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Was thinking of you all as you were flying home and hoping all was going smoothly. Glad all went fairly well. Hope Lisi will feel better soon. So hard to see them not feeling well....


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, So glad to get the update you are safely HOME! You and pups must be exhausted! Praying that Lisi being "_unbelievable cooperative_" is due to the "_traveling mercies/prayer_" and that her appetite will return this morning.:tender:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Patricia, Kathy, Pat & Paulann. . . I think Lisi just needs to be home for a bit to recover. Prayers were definitely recognized all along the way & we felt "hemmed in" by new mercies all along the way! We now need to get to work to catch up w/things here. We have 3 wks to do some jobs that we have been planning on before our house guests arrive. Our garden has really thrived in my absence---maybe I should go away more. None of my new lavender plants survived---due to the rains! 

We did get the first of what I hope will be many photos of the "little baby bump-aroo." My heart is estatic. I hope all that pink stuff I bought will honor my faith. I am not telling my DD that all except for one thing is pink! Dwight continues to laugh at me that "I am so sure!" ---Mom is doing great---they went camping last weekend & want to go one more time before DD feels she can't sleep on the ground comfy anymore. She said the baby loved the camping trip! 
I came home w/so many wonderful memories---great host family, nice accomodations, loved rural France & I did not meet a stranger eventhough I do not speak French. I do hug & kiss on both cheeks & talk to anything that moves, and never turn down a glass of wine or an invitation! We had several of those w/our host family, and an elaborate meal in their garden at a huge table on Ascention Day. They have a daughter who is only 12 who is an up-&-coming famous tennis player. Infact today her coach, mom & she are invited to visit the French Open at her sponsor's expense. She is also an absolutely delightful, beautiful & kind young lady! Did I mention they have 2 jack russell dogs---Kitzi got in a fight the first night we were there w/Evie (their female) & she went into heat before we left! So, we all know what that was about!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Lisi is still in a funk---but having that toe-nail & its' sheath removed w/out proper sedation was pretty tramatic. I need to get her down & get a look at it now. :w00t:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Safely Home*

Sandi, For some reason I haven’t gotten any notifications today. So Im just now seeing your post. So happy to hear your back home again.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

Glad you are home. Hope Lisi starts to feel better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got a better look at Lisi's little foot & it is still red but healing well--no infection. It is still sensitive so I don't like to bother her w/it too often. The first time we took the bandages off from the surgery it smelled really awful. That is all gone & although she is mopey I know it is healing. 
I am thinking she hurt it here before we left on our trip & all the walking we did just irritated it. I remember her jumping off a couple of bricks onto one of our rock beds --- only about an 8 in jump & she yelped & I had no idea why. It must have caught on something as it was the outside nail of her back foot. She doesn't want to go out into that part of the garden so maybe she remembers it.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Sandi. Sounds like she is healing well and thank God for no infection! You are probably right about hurting the foot before you left for the trip, especially since she doesn't want to go to that part of the yard. These little ones are so smart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been praying for you girlfriend praying for Dwight and Lisi and Kitzel 
I have been looking for updates on Lisi, just knowing what that sweet baby endured brought tears to my eyes 
I remember when Matilda's toe nail snagged on the carpet in our RV, we were full time RVer's at that time so blessed we found a good vet, who was reasonable and had Matilda's best interest she had to have the nail removed, she was put under for the removal, that vet continued to check in on Matilda after we left the area, she was one great vet.
It took a few weeks for her to feel back to normal. 
So when I read that little Lisi wasn't put under for this just broke my heart 
I'm so am interested in hearing what your vet thought of how Lisi was treated over seas.

On another note 
I pulled my lavender thinking it was dead, Lorin was on a walk with Maddie and came home and told me all the lavender that was planted around our neighborhood has bloomed, my beautiful lavender wasn't dead after all :w00t:

I love flowers and plants but I'm thinking they aren't safe around me:innocent:

Here's a BIG hug:hugging: so glad your home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you dearest Paul---you are an amazing lady!
Lisi went out for a walk tonight (but in her stroller---she did not fuss at all, contrary to her normal behavior)! I liked what you said about taking time. I know it was so painful as she screamed screams which I do not know. Then the burning alcohol---it all happened so fast & I think I was already in a state of shock seeing they could not properly sedate her, but I knew it had to be done. We were in a strange situation where I could not communicate. The vet was such a nice man, even when we could not talk I understood he was doing his best for little baby mouse. I am just grateful that God knew exactly where I stood, what our needs were and I just needed to lean on HIM. Your prayers were heard, even if it was not my finest hour. Bless you, dear Paula. You are such an inspiration to us!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad you're home safely and you had a wonderful time! Poor little Lisi, thank goodness she was a trooper, praying she gets back to her sassy self now that she's home and is on the mend from her injury and traumatic experience.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

So glad you are back at home now Sandi. I hope you all enjoyed your trip. I bet Lisi is so happy to be home though. Praying the Vet check goes well and that she is healing okay. Big hugs and praises for your safe journey!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is just lying on her chair & sleeping since we came home. She is pretty punk. She loves being outside normally but won't go now unless I carry her. Last night we went for a walk in our neighborhood to get her out of the house. For the first time ever she stayed in her stroller not trying to get out. It isn't like her at all. I am concerned. I plan to have the vet do blood work tomorrow. Hopefully that will tell us something.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, My heart is breaking for little "_Mighty Mouse_" Lisi. I have been praying and will continue praying........I only wish there was more I could do.:crying:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like something is definitely going on with her. Hope the bloodwork reveals something and guides the vet. This has been going on for a while but maybe it's just taking her a little longer to get over the trauma she experienced with her foot surgery. Glad you were proactive and got the appointment when you did. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Pat. Tonight I am pretty concerned as she is chewing on a nail that she already lost some time ago. I started reading why this may be happening & it scared me so much I had to stop reading. 
I will probably have to see a specialist.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi,
Praying for WISDOM & ANSWERS at todays vet appointment. It breaks my heart to read your last update - Lisi we love you - Get better SOON!
:hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulann, you are so thoughtful---thank you. I woke up around 4:30 & finally just got up. That is a lovely little sign for Lisi---if she could talk (well, she does sort of :HistericalSmiley . . . she sneezes in answer to questions for a "yes" and wags her tail (in answer to questions for a "yes". . . she doesn't know the word "no"---that is her personality!
So Lisi is fasting this morning to have her blood work done & probably a chem panel. If it comes back w/any issues then we will request a reference to TX A & M vet hospital. I do best when I don't speculate. It may be that she is just losing nails, and she feels bad because of the trauma she endured in France. I so much appreciate your prayers for our "little mouse."


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So glad you arrived safely home. Bet your pups are also happy to be back. You did a great job taking care of them while away. Good for you! I've only traveled within the U.S. with my dogs and I know it can be fun, but also challenging. 

Lainie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So we are home from the vet---blood work looks good except for a couple of lows that we don't need to worry about. Platelets are the highest they have ever been! This may all be due to the 5 days of antibiotics & anti-inflammatory Lisi was on.
The vet is a bit concerned that Lisi is chewing on her nail on the front left side. She wants us to soak it in Epsom salts for a week & take another look at it. She doesn't want to traumatize her anymore at the moment. It appears that she might have a splinter, but she is more concerned if she doesn't as this is the 3rd toenail she may lose. There is an immune def. issue that is related to vasculitis & if she loses this nail we will have to look into that.
For now we soldier on. Lisi's weight continues to slip albeit slowly. Forward march! Chin up!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I pulled out three passion vines a few years ago believing they were dead because of the loss of leaves. The other passion vines I had in my backyard were blooming beautifully.

Went to the nursery and asked about the ones that I removed and was told those were fruit bearing and it was normal for them to lose leaves. The others only have flowers so they don't lose leaves. Oh, well! Live and learn. 

Lainie


----------

